# Ohhh Yeah!!!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I want this Gal to join our local Sci-Fi club!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's nice ! :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I surrender! I am a part of the rebel alliance! I'm rebel scum!.....Take me away!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys are aware that there could literally be _anything_ underneath that rigid armor? Storm trooper armor would cover and/or disguise a multitude of sins.

And I've seen one too many guys get "surprised" when busted with their "dates" on _Cops_ to immediately fall in lust these days without a more thorough visual inspection.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^What he said. That codpeice hangs kind of low.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> ^^What he said. That codpeice hangs kind of low.


That's just because she has it low on her hips... If it was up at her waist it would be nice and snug. As far as being surprised, I'd take that chance... she's got the right kinds of curves that raise the probability of genuine OEM Mommy Parts to very high levels.

Here's another one... codpiece looks better


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

My friend Jayne: 









Too bad she has (and admits to) a sketchy taste in guys.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I wasn't implying she wasn't attractive, quite the contrary, but more that a guy can't be too careful these days. Especially if a _Cops_ camera crew is around.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought this was gonna be a thread about Kool Aide 

So, not that Storntrooper armor has ever been very useful to them anyway, but someone should mention to the poor girl that having a naked tummy kinda makes the rest of the armor pointless.

So she may as well take it all off.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

spe130 said:


> My friend Jayne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, she only likes to draw men and nothing else???????


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nah...she just likes dumb, meathead type guys. And she knows it. Girl is very smart, very sweet, plays guitar and is a hell of a lot of fun at a party...maybe in a few years she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

spe130 said:


> Nah...she just likes dumb, meathead type guys. And she knows it. Girl is very smart, very sweet, plays guitar and is a hell of a lot of fun at a party...maybe in a few years she'll grow out of it.



I can play stupid................


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . someone should mention to the poor girl that having a naked tummy kinda makes the rest of the armor pointless.


I think the pointlessness of it is the point. Like a calendar pic of a girl on a motorcycle wearing a helmet, gloves, boots — and a bikini.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*For your friend Jayne I would play big and dumb too!! OH MY GAWD!!!! She is a complete and total FOX!!!! :thumbsup:  *


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

fluke said:


> *For your friend Jayne I would play big and dumb too!! OH MY GAWD!!!! She is a complete and total FOX!!!! :thumbsup:  *


'

To be completely fair, that isn't the greatest pic of her. Anyway, I told her I'd help put on the spots if she wanted to use the dress to play Jadzia... :tongue:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

spe130 said:


> '
> 
> To be completely fair, that isn't the greatest pic of her. Anyway, I told her I'd help put on the spots if she wanted to use the dress to play Jadzia... :tongue:



If she dyes herself green I'll be her willing man-servant.... gggrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Since when did fishnet stockings become part of the uniform? I'm NOT complaining, I just wish I was told of these things first, that's all!  :devil:


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

fluke said:


> *She is a complete and total FOX!!!! :thumbsup:  *


Oh grow up Troy, that quote is so "80ish". This is the new millenium...nowadays we just stare and drool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So, which one wins? Red skirt or stormtrooper?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ :thumbsup: Jayne!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Nah...she just likes dumb, meathead type guys. And she knows it." *

Excellent! So where do I meet this chick at?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

she is totally hoooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://members.aol.com/nator56/babe.wav schwing


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> And I've seen one too many guys get "surprised" when busted with their "dates" on _Cops_ to immediately fall in lust these days without a more thorough visual inspection.


I'd be happy to do a more thorough visual inspection! :devil: 

You know.... take one for the team. [innocent look]


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

spe130 said:


> she just likes dumb, meathead type guys. And she knows it.


So where do I sign up??


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Y'all crack me up.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i would definitely hit on those fine ladies http://www.moviewavs.com/cgi-bin/tvwavs_bst.cgi?Three_Stooges=glose.wav


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Jayne wins hands down!!* ...... man like she's totaly bitchen to the max!  

I would sell qtans left nut for a date with her! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then what would you use to secure his left bolt and washer?


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

fluke said:


> *Jayne wins hands down!!*


I really, really hope that secretly you are not referring to this Jayne!

Dammit, cant get the pic to post!!!

Oh hell, never mind...I don't even find it funny anymore!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> Then what would you use to secure his left bolt and washer?


Is there a "rimshot" emoticon?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

fluke said:


> *Jayne wins hands down!!* ...... man like she's totaly bitchen to the max!
> 
> I would sell qtans left nut for a date with *here*! :tongue:


Fluke , I'm sure if you ask Hankster very politely, he'd let you date this forum page....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:lol: Dude.....you have no idea what my last few days were like.....today is the first day I have been home at 4:30pm in a long time....and over time at my job means weekends days too.

I fixed it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX *
*FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

fluke said:


> *FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX *
> *FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX FOX!!!!!!!*


The only way that picture could be better was if it were in color.. and I was standing next to her!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> I really, really hope that secretly you are not referring to this Jayne!
> 
> Dammit, cant get the pic to post!!!


Was it Jayne Mansfield?
[IMG-LEFT]http://fatboy.cc/images/Jayne%20Mansfield.jpg[/IMG-LEFT] 
Jayne Kennedy?








Omigod, please don't say it was Jayne Meadows!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> The only way that picture could be better was if it were in color.. and I was standing next to her!!


There is probably one of those with me in it out there...but I don't have a copy.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Was it Jayne Mansfield?
> [IMG-LEFT]http://fatboy.cc/images/Jayne%20Mansfield.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> Jayne Kennedy?
> 
> ...


Let's hope it wasn't THIS Jayne


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

^^^^^^^Yep, HE was the one!!!!!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Has Jayne seen this thread?

I am curious what her reaction would be.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

No, she hasn't. I really doubt she'd object to the picture being posted...she put it online herself. It's not like she doesn't know that she's attractive...


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

she can beam me up anytime


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Modeling Forum.........let's try to stay on topic - See DA RULZ posted by Hank above
I like eye candy as much as anyone. 
I'm old enough to remember Jayne Mansfield!
How is this thread on topic for a modeling forum???
Does Jayne build models??? Is the lady strom trooper a member of this forum?

Sorry guys if I close a thread on body modification I think I gotta do the same thing here.

PM Moderator


----------

